# Elegance 810 solar wiring



## adcrane (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi - has anyone wired in solar panels into an i810 please? I am assuming the easiest route is from the Elektroblock into the battery compartment nd then directly up and out of the roof. I am wondering how big a job it is to dismantle enough of the vehicle to put the wires behind the walls.

Thanks


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi
We have an 821 so not identical, but similar. We have an alde pheonix seeking panel located on the front passenger side. The wiring comes through a gromet into the top of the cupboards, one of which we use to house the sky box and camps dome controller.
This is in the rear of the 3 cupboards. The wiring is fed down through the bottom of the cupboard and hidden in some trunking in the corner behind the curtain.

The wiring then goes under the water tank into the void space. It then crosses the van to the battery's.

It was all fitted by Vanbitz, who as usual did a top job

Andy


----------

